# any way to reset password for a dell 4210x network interface?



## nicholasfd (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi. Is there any way to reset the password for my dell 4210x projector projector network interface? I set a password, and now won't work.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi nicholasfd :wave:

Unfortunately it's against the TSF rules to assist with resetting/bypassing passwords - Link

Thread now closed.


----------

